

New Bitcoin Exchange - Open for Testing on TestNET - captaincrunch

Announcing: Toronto Bitcoin Exchange - Now testing with TestNET<p>Reddit URL: http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1c5wn0/btctocom_brand_new_exchange_help_us_test_it/<p>Please read the following before visiting our site...<p>We're almost ready to roll out the red carpet, but first we want to test our system out with TestNet Bitcoins which are Bitcoins on the testing network.<p>What we are hoping for is some feedback on the overall system, bugs, exploits, etc - please send feedback to hello@btcto.com - try to keep it off the forums here.<p>Things to know<p>We've seeded the exchange with a few thousand bitcoins and put them up for sale - you can also transfer yourself some using your exchange wallet address (from deposits screen) - send the testnet coins from here: http://tpfaucet.appspot.com/.<p><pre><code>    - We have not set a GO-LIVE date, we'll go live when we are ready and the site is secure and working perfectly.

    - The API is being tested privately, and should be available for testing soon

    - All new accounts get $100.00 play money. If you'd like more, please email us.

    - We are also testing LTC (Litecoin) and a couple other crypto currencies, however they’re not ready to for this round and still on the development servers.

    - DNS May still be going cloudflare, try again later if so (you'll get a certificate warning). For the first testing phase, we are not hooking up cloudflare, it should expose us to more.
</code></pre>
I'd like to also mention, the servers are not yet hardened as we are going through a PCI-DSS scan on a separate set of servers, once that is done, they will be active, however, enjoy the lack of PCI-DSS in the meantime.<p>PLEASE NOTE, THERE ARE SOME THINGS NOT ROLLED OUT YET, AND YOU WILL SEE BROKEN LINKS, please ignore them.<p>If you see anything crazy, feel free to contact us at hello@btcto.com<p>And if you'd like to test with us, to make Bitcoin/Litecoin Better, the URL is: http://btcto.com
======
timmm
I tried to get in the game about a week ago, while the money was pending
transfer into my account BitFloor closed it's doors, who knows where my money
is.

Anyways, there's definitely a demand here. And given the current exchanges the
bar is relatively low in this space. Good luck!

